# Mid-Michigan Gamer seeking a group...



## Kaledor (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi all.

A few years back I moved from my gaming group and the withdraw is getting the better of me!    

I need to find a gaming group.  I'm in Mid-Michigan (in the Saginaw area) and I'm looking for a fantasy 3.0/3.5ed group.  

I'm "close to" 30, married (no children), and have my masters.  I've been gaming for the better part of 20 years.  (This is starting to sound like a personal   )

Let me know if you have room in your group for this lost player...


----------



## Zankafen (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi, you did reply to my post and if you are willing to DM i could get a few players in the area together at my school though i am not sure wether you would be willing to DM for a group of highscholl students that is great! just let me move there first.


----------



## Kaledor (Jun 26, 2004)

Zankafen said:
			
		

> Hi, you did reply to my post and if you are willing to DM i could get a few players in the area together at my school though i am not sure wether you would be willing to DM for a group of highscholl students that is great! just let me move there first.




Zankafen,

send me an email and we can chat (it's kaledor at yahoo dot com).
I'll be out of touch all next week, but I'll reply when I get back.


----------



## Kaledor (Jun 26, 2004)

PS it's been almost ten years since I DM'd last, but we can work something out...


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Jun 26, 2004)

Hello Kaledor!

I'm part of a _great_ group that games every Tuesday night in Davison.  I'm not too sure how far that is from Saginaw...we're about ten minutes from Flint.  Anyway, the DM has been notified of this post and will be replying to it...I may have to poke him again, I think he forgot.


----------



## ScyldSceafing (Jun 27, 2004)

*Yes, a game in Davison*



			
				Wyn A'rienh said:
			
		

> Hello Kaledor!
> 
> I'm part of a _great_ group that games every Tuesday night in Davison.  I'm not too sure how far that is from Saginaw...we're about ten minutes from Flint.  Anyway, the DM has been notified of this post and will be replying to it...I may have to poke him again, I think he forgot.




I am that DM, and am have been poked. Ow!

We've got a couple of games rolling along and we meet every Tuesday night at our home, generally gaming from around 8 to midnight.

The two main campaigns active at this time are one set nominally in Greyhawk (GH used for geography and some divinity) which has been running for a while now. The PCs in that one are 13th level-ish.

I should say that we are a pretty loose group of people who have grown to be good friends through gaming - the game was started by a post on this board, and we've made some great friends because of it. If you're interested in checking it out, email me at scyldsceafing at charter dot net and let's arrange to talk on the phone, eh?


----------



## cjyoung1 (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm in Bay City (just moved from Detroit) and going through withdrawls.
  I've been experimenting with Monte Cook's AU but willing to go back to 3.0.
  I have no group, just me, but give me a shout anyways...

  Cj Young

  email is cjyoung1atyahoodotcom


----------



## Kaledor (Jul 6, 2004)

ScyldSceafing said:
			
		

> I am that DM, and am have been poked. Ow!
> 
> ...If you're interested in checking it out, email me at scyldsceafing at charter dot net and let's arrange to talk on the phone, eh?




I just sent you off an email.


----------



## Campbell (Mar 1, 2005)

Kaledor, If you're still looking for a group send me an e-mail at jnicol at edtech dot mcc dot edu.


----------

